# Irish Draught stallion "TOUCH OF PRIDE"



## orton (14 June 2014)

Searching for any stock by TOUCH OF PRIDE, interested in what his stock have been doing in life as I have recently purchased the stallion


----------



## louisa sarney (28 July 2014)

I have got a 5yr old ish mare  by touch of pride she is 16:2 bay. I have had her for 2 years and I am very happy with her. She is an excellent all rounder and loves jumping.


----------



## JanetGeorge (28 July 2014)

Oh I'm so glad he has found a buyer!  He's a rather nice hrse who never got much 'business' - the IDHS(GB) database only has 37 progeny reegistered from 1999 - most of them sport horses (there may be more that were registered elsewhere or who only got an ID passport.)

He's not a young man - but should still be well able to attend to the needs of mares!  Where are you based?


----------



## louisa sarney (29 July 2014)

Janen tGeorge said:



			Oh I'm so glad he has found a buyer!  He's a rather nice hrse who never got much 'business' - the IDHS(GB) database only has 37 progeny reegistered from 1999 - most of them sport horses (there may be more that were registered elsewhere or who only got an ID passport.)

He's not a young man - but should still be well able to attend to the needs of mares!  Where are you based?
		
Click to expand...

I am based In devon but purchased my mare in wales. I have struggled to find any info on touch of pride. He has not been well advertised.


----------



## Capriole (30 July 2014)

Oh great I'm glad someone bought him, you wouldn't believe the amount of phone calls that have been going around about him needing a soft landing.


----------



## Rhianeve (29 March 2019)

orton said:



			Searching for any stock by TOUCH OF PRIDE, interested in what his stock have been doing in life as I have recently purchased the stallion
		
Click to expand...

Do you still own the stallion as I'm trying to get photo of him as have just bought a horse by him. I'll attach a photo.


----------

